# Locations of accessible parking stalls



## Examiner (Mar 8, 2012)

Given:

An elementary school campus.  Parking lots located on three sides of the building (front and two sides).  All three lots have two drives into them and all three are connected to the front parking lot via drives.  Accessible building entrances do not occur on one side lot.  The building's accessible entrances occur at two other lots, the front and one side lot.  Accessible entrances required per the 2006 IBC are two.

Questions:

Will all lots require accessible parking stalls based on the parking stall count for each lot?

If all lots near the accessible entrances require accessible parking stalls, will the count of those accessible stalls have to be calculated from the total count of parking stalls from all three lots?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 8, 2012)

I believe they are looking for dispersion, but then again one should consult the DOJ/Access-Board if in doubt.

2010 ADASAD

*208 Parking Spaces208.1 General. *

Where parking spaces are provided, parking spaces shall be provided in accordance with 208.

*EXCEPTION: *Parking spaces used exclusively for buses, trucks, other delivery vehicles, law enforcement vehicles, or vehicular impound shall not be required to comply with 208 provided that lots accessed by the public are provided with a passenger loading zone complying with 503.208.2

*Minimum Number.* Parking spaces complying with 502 shall be provided in accordance with Table 208.2 except as required by 208.2.1, 208.2.2, and 208.2.3. Where more than one parking facility is provided on a site, the number of accessible spaces provided on the site shall be calculated according to the number of spaces required for each parking facility.

*1000Advisory 208.2 Minimum Number.*

The term “parking facility” is used Section 208.2 instead of the term “parking lot” so that it is clear that both parking lots and parking structures are required to comply with this section. The number of parking spaces required to be accessible is to be calculated separately for each parking facility; the required number is not to be based on the total number of parking spaces provided in all of the parking facilities provided on the site.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 8, 2012)

Accessible parking is usless if there is no accessible entrances.

Accessible parking spaces must be located on the shortest accessible route of travel to an accessible facility entrance.

Parking can be grouped in existing facilities

If you do group them, provide signage where accessible parking is located and where the accessible entrancesare located.


----------



## Frank (Mar 8, 2012)

Use total site parking place count to establish number of accessible spaces and disperse them proportionately to be closest to the accessible entrances


----------



## mark handler (Mar 9, 2012)

Frank said:
			
		

> Use total site parking place count to establish number of accessible spaces and disperse them proportionately to be closest to the accessible entrances





			
				Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> The number of parking spaces required to be accessible is to be calculated* separately for each parking facility; the required number is not to be based on the total number of parking spaces provided in all of the parking facilities provided on the site.*


.          .


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 9, 2012)

> Accessible parking spaces must bbe located oonn the shortest accessible route of travel to an accessible facility entrance


While I agree in principle, the shortest route is not always the best or easiest to travel. I have allowed longer routes because they where level rather ramped or covered and offered protection from the weather to the user rather than than expose them to the elements.

Example a box store with parking on 2 sides and accessible parking was directly across from the corner entrance entrance and the users would have to travel 150 feet in the open weather across the snow and ice in the winter and up a 2% grade. We suggested moving the accessible parking  along the one side and up against of the building. This provided a covered accessible level route and only increased the travel distance by 25 feet.

Although this did not meet the shortest route we believed it provided the best route during all seasons


----------



## Examiner (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you all for responses.  It is a new school and I will advise the designer to calculate the required number of accessible parking for each lot and disperse the accessible parking equally to the two lots located nearest to the accessible entrances.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 22, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> I believe they are looking for dispersion, but then again one should consult the DOJ/Access-Board if in doubt.2010 ADASAD
> 
> *208 Parking Spaces208.1 General. *
> 
> ...


I missed that you were still using the 2006 IBC for scoping.  Here is the 2006 IBC quotation:

*Section 1106.1  Required.*  Where parking is provided... Where more than one parking facility is provided on a site, the number of parking spaces required to be accessible shall calculated separately for each parking facility.


----------



## Frank (Mar 22, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> I missed that you were still using the 2006 IBC for scoping.  Here is the 2006 IBC quotation:*Section 1106.1  Required.*  Where parking is provided... Where more than one parking facility is provided on a site, the number of parking spaces required to be accessible shall calculated separately for each parking facility.


\

I would want to see a site plan to determine if these connected lots are one "facility" or multiple facilities.


----------



## steveray (Mar 22, 2012)

I am with Frank.....multiple lots could be one facility....a garage vs. a lot is a pretty clear distinction.....


----------

